# Fishing in the parks



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

anyone have info on these fishing spots?

The following Anne Arundel County Department of Recreation and Parks facilities allow fishing. Special rules may apply as noted. Please observe all state licensing requirements.


Regional Parks
Quiet Water Park (410) 222-1777 (Closed Tuesdays)
Quiet Waters Farm Road, Annapolis 


Community Parks

Beverley/Triton Beach (by permit only) (410) 222-1520
1399 Triton Beach Road, Mayo

Carr's Wharf (410) 222-7317 ext. 3613
Carr's Wharf Road, Mayo

Deale Wharf (410) 222-7317 ext. 3613
Rockhold Creek near Tracy's Landing Bridge

Galesville Wharf (410) 222-7317 ext. 3613
West River, Galesville

Green Haven Wharf (410) 222-7317 ext. 3613
Outing Avenue, Pasadena

Patuxent Wetlands Park (410) 222-7317 ext. 3613
Md. 408 and Hill Road, Waysons Corner

Shady Side Wharf (410) 222-7317 ext. 3613
Woods Wharf Road, Shady Side


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Beverly Beach:*

I scouted it once. Soaked the bait in there for 30 minutes and wasn't impressed. It's super shallow.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Not much help, but here goes.



Quiet Water Park (410) 222-1777 (Closed Tuesdays)
Quiet Waters Farm Road, Annapolis

On the South River. Nice park for walking, biking, summer concerts, etc. Also for renting a yak if you want to try before you buy. Never seen anybody fishing there. 


Carr's Wharf (410) 222-7317 ext. 3613
Carr's Wharf Road, Mayo

On the Rhode River. Good place to put in a yak for playing in the Smithsonian Environmental Research Center or just messing around Little and Big Island. Never fished there other than catching perch from a yak. Good boat crabbing on the other side past Sellman Creek.


Galesville Wharf (410) 222-7317 ext. 3613
West River, Galesville

?? 
I go to Galesville all the time. Never heard of that unless its just the pier in the center. If so, never seen anybody fish there either. Its a tourisity "walk out and enjoy the scenery" kind of pier.
.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Quiet Waters is on South River.

Beautiful park, never seen anyone fishing there, not sure what can be caught in South River. 

There's an entrance fee of 5/day or 25/yr.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I went to Pax Wetlands Park and it looked real good but there was only one small pier and the banks were to thick with brush/weeds etc to walk around.

I caught nothing but didn't try to hard, one guy said it is good for white perch and stripers make it up there to spawn and the occasional pickeral


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I work for AA Co Parks and am familiar with most of these spots.

Quiet Waters...same as Bubba, in the years since the parks openned I've NEVER seen anyone fish the bulkhead/overlook. They don't advertise it for fishing much. Nice location though sticking out abit into the South River. Bit of a walk from parking though...might be much for some.

Carrs Wharf...real nice pier and water depths; parking is tight at the end of the road

Galesville...long pier, yea, touristy. In summer lots of boats moored off the bank and boat traffic. Lot of crabbers off the pier though and action can be very good.

Beverly Triton...forget the bay bank...too shallow plus they have the offshore breakwaters complicating things. Tidal ponds are the big attraction seasonally for perches and anything else that moves upstream to spawn. After that action can be slow rest of the year. Need to get a permit from Jeff at the caretaker house. Notable Horseshoe crab spawning area if you're into those.

Patuxent Wetlands...springtime staple for perch spawning runs...kinda so-so after that if you stick to the pier and depending on what you're after. Downstream paths under the bridge and down the bank marginally passable depending on conditions. 

Deale Wharf...nice.

Also try...

Parks Dept owned natural area on Beachwood Road for headwaters of the Magothy

Ft. Smallwood Park will open Spring 2006 under AA Co. Parks authority. There will be a lot of cleanup and remedial work in there over the winter months and beyond. 

Jonas Green Park on the Severn River for bank fishing and off the old bridge to Annapolis. 

Thomas Point Park...need permit from Quiet Waters Park HQ


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Good info Pat.




chesapeakecarper said:


> Parks Dept owned natural area on Beachwood Road for headwaters of the Magothy


  !!
Forgot about Beachwood. Didn't know it still existed. Used to have a blast there in the spring catching nice sized bullhead kitties on the spawn. After the perch run on the shore, this was the place to go, say April-May time frame.

Rest of the year, perch and pickerel are abundant. Sometimes, more FW types like LM and crappies are around.

Directions. From Rt 2, cross the bridge on Magothy Bridge Road, take a right on Beachwood Park Rd, go the end and park on the right. Walk through the woods until you hit water. 
.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Let me revise that, I think I was at Pax Wetlands...if it was Jug Bay?


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

If you were at the bottom of the hill on Hill Road in Wayson's Corner, on the short pier in the shadow of the rt 4 bridge, that is Patuxent Wetlands Park. The name is a bit confusing these days as its now part of the Patuxent Greenway on both sides of the river and there are other parcels called Patuxent Park and most are wetlands. 

PWP is a tiny community park...public part of AA County Jug Bay Wetlands Sanctuary (which you can't fish). JBWS property has expanded greatly in the last couple years consisting of just downriver of rt 4 bridge, also just upriver of PWP to Wootens Landing Natural Area, none of which permits fishing and access is difficult at best on foot. So...you can likely consider PWP as the public fishing area for Jug Bay Wetlands Sanctuary.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

There's been home building around the end of Beachwood Road. Best thing is to look for remaining woodlands (that's why the County bought it) on the right side of the road, look for the yellow park regulation signs tacked to the trees near the paths and you're in business. You're right Bubba, gorgeous water and multi species action down there.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Carrs Wharf...real nice pier and water depths; parking is tight at the end of the road
> 
> Deale Wharf...nice.
> 
> ...



Thanks chescarper,

do you have the directions or address (nearby address) to these place? thanks.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

'Army,
Best way to get around is with the ADC book County maps you get at 7-11 or Royal Farm stores. If you have one of these coordinates for AA County are: 

Carrs Wharf - Map 25; Grid 12-E
Deale Wharf - Map 33; Grid 7-K
Beachwood Natural Area-Map 15; Grid 1-D


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Gotta' say I'm impressed at your approach. Too often people just expect good fishing spots to be handed to them, but you're doing your homework, looking for public water and going out prospecting.

Believe it or not, there are still good fishing spots out there that are not widely known. Keep up this approach and you'll find them.


----------

